# Procrun - Wie installiere ich einen Service? - Ggf Alternative



## jimb0p (24. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

würde gerne eine Java Anwendung als Windows Service laufen lassen. Habe bei meiner Recherche von srvany und Procrun gelesen. Das srvany wohl nicht so gut dazu geeignet ist, habe ich mich dann für Procrun entschieden. Leider verstehe ich nicht ganz den Ablauf wie ich eine Javaanwendung als Service laufen lassen kann. Habe folgende Zwei Tutorials mir angeschaut:

http://www.wortzwei.de/blogzwei/2011/11/java-als-service-unter-windows/

http://mathes-blog.blogspot.de/2010/08/java-as-windows-service-teil-2-apache.html

Ich verstehe nicht den Schritt mit dem installieren und woher die prunsrv.exe kommen soll. Wenn ich Procrun downloade bekomme ich nur .jar's. Vielleicht ist es aber auch einfach noch zu früh für mich ;-)

Alternativen nehme ich auch gerne an, bin da jetzt nicht fixiert auf Procrun. 

Gruß!


----------



## jimb0p (24. Oktober 2013)

Habe jetzt die korrekte prunsrv.exe gefunden die lag hier im Archiv: 

http://www.apache.org/dist/commons/daemon/binaries/windows/

Zum testen habe ich folgenden Code gehabt:

```
package de.main;
import de.qT.quickTools;


public class DaemonTest {
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		for(int i = 1; i <= 20; i++){
			try {
				quickTools.infoMessage(i+". Meldung");
				Thread.sleep(1500);
			} catch (InterruptedException e) {
				// TODO Auto-generated catch block
				e.printStackTrace();
			}
		}

	}

}
```

und in der service.install.bat um den Service zu installieren steht folgendes:

```
%~dp0\prunsrv //IS//SimpleService  ^
	--Jvm=auto --StartMode=jvm --StopMode=jvm  ^
	--Classpath daemon.jar  ^
	--StartClass de.main.DaemonTest ^
	--StopClass de.main.DaemonTest ^
	--StartPath %~dp0 --LogPath %~dp0
pause
```

Es scheint auch zu funktionieren, nur steht unter Dienste im Taskmanager immer bei Status "Beendet" und eigentlich müssten doch die 20 Meldungen kommen oder? (quickTools.infoMessage erzeugt einfach ein kleines Fenster mit Text drin)


----------



## Fasibio (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich vermute, da der Service ein einem anderen Benutzerkontext läuft bekommst du die nicht angezeigt. 
Es gibt in den Servicen irgendwie die Möglichkeit, sich die Ausgabe anzuschauen aber einfacher wäre ne log zuschreiben und zuschauen ob was drinsteht.

Gruß
Fabian


----------

